# Police academy & instructors sued for harassment, hazing



## LGriffin

SPRINGFIELD, Mass. (WWLP) - Instructors and top leaders at a local police academy are being sued by a former student.

The 22News I-Team obtained the legal complaint from the US District Court in Springfield that accuses police instructors at the *Western Massachusetts Regional Police Academy*, which is located on STCC's campus in Springfield, of sexual harassment, hazing, age discrimination and unfair treatment.

Timothy Turley is suing Daniel Zivkovich, Executive Director of the Municipal Police Training Committee, Curtis McKenzie, Director of the Western Massachusetts Regional Police Academy, Robert Powers, Delilah Yee, Sean Shattuck, the Municipal Police Training Commission and Western Massachusetts Regional Police Academy.

Turley retired from the Suffolk County Sheriff's Department and was taking classes at WMRPA to advance his career further by becoming a certified police officer.

He claims instructors at WMRPA unfairly singled him out for being older than the other recruits and listed instances in the complaint when he claims he felt humiliated and offended.

For example, in the complaint, Turley claims instructors said he "needed Viagra" and was ordered to kneel down and place socks on the bare feet of another student officer. Treatment he claims other students didn't have to endure.

He also claims to have witnessed other crude and harassing sexual and anti-gay behavior.

Turley ultimately failed out of the program.
http://wwlp.com/2015/03/05/police-academy-instructors-sued-for-harassment-hazing/

MCAD:
http://wx.wwlp.com/documents/policeacademylawsuit.pdf


----------



## niteowl1970

If the plaintiff and or his attorney are watching this thread I can assure you that this site doesn't indulge in those kind of shenanigans.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Yes, let's have police academies play so nice with prospective police officers, because we all know that the citizenry are nothing but completely respectful, law-abiding darlings to deal with. 

If this guy couldn't take a joke about Viagra... How is he supposed to take insults from some shitbag on the street? For those that have been there, is it truly that mentally abusive, to the point where it's something that you can't joke about after graduation?


----------



## mpd61

Sooo.......He's retired from the Suffolk Sheriffs Department. (getting public pension$$$) and decides to go to the Police academy. Then he washes out. Looks like he's taking a page from Lisa Cabral's book and trying to add to his retirement portfolio. Was he a janitor or a C.O.? One wonders..........


----------



## Joel98

What a BS lawsuit


----------



## CO4Sho

I worked with Tim and he was/is a great guy. He retired as a Sergeant and was a great officer. You can collect a public pension and work fulltime for a college police department, which is what I believe he was trying to do. None of us were there so it would be tough for us to determine if it was or wasn't harassment. After working 20 plus years at a jail, you grow some pretty tough skin and any department would be lucky to have him.


----------



## Joel98

CO4Sho said:


> After working 20 plus years at a jail, you grow some pretty tough skin


Apparently not tough enough....


----------



## bigfoot1120

CO4Sho said:


> I worked with Tim and he was/is a great guy. He retired as a Sergeant and was a great officer. You can collect a public pension and work fulltime for a college police department, which is what I believe he was trying to do. None of us were there so it would be tough for us to determine if it was or wasn't harassment. After working 20 plus years at a jail, you grow some pretty tough skin and any department would be lucky to have him.


I also heard he was a good officer but this lawsuit is bullshit. He must have been so used to getting his butthole licked as a SGT. that he lost his " thick skin."


----------



## LGriffin

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> For those that have been there, is it truly that mentally abusive, to the point where it's something that you can't joke about after graduation?


Of course not, if you go in understanding the bigger picture but I never had anyone shove their finger up my butt. Could I have filed hurt feeling reports and cashed in? Many times but there are better ways to handle a bonehead. 
The academy is a controlled environment. They will push all of your buttons to see if you'll crack but it's nothing compared to the street. Those instructors can't kill you but if you can't handle them, they know you can't handle the street and they'll make certain you don't get out.


----------



## TacEntry

Pussy.


----------



## CO4Sho

bigfoot1120 said:


> I also heard he was a good officer but this lawsuit is bullshit. He must have been so used to getting his butthole licked as a SGT. that he lost his " thick skin."


It sounded like they wanted him gone and went out of their way to make it happen. You can't do that.


----------



## CO4Sho

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Yes, let's have police academies play so nice with prospective police officers, because we all know that the citizenry are nothing but completely respectful, law-abiding darlings to deal with.
> 
> If this guy couldn't take a joke about Viagra... How is he supposed to take insults from some shitbag on the street? For those that have been there, is it truly that mentally abusive, to the point where it's something that you can't joke about after graduation?


The lawsuit is not over the fact they picked on him and he left. He was a whisle blower and they illegally retaliated against him and got him kicked out of the academy after taking no pay for 5 months and spending tons of money on equipment and relocation. This isn't full metal jacket where you can do and say whatever you want. It sounds like many of the things these instructors said and did was very unprofessional.


----------



## Johnny Law

If I were there for first day welcoming, I would have weeded this non-hacker out, and this would all be a moot point. 

Bottom line, he can't sue inmates when he gets butthurt, so he'll go after people with careers when his oh so sensitive feelings get hurt. 

Fuck off, with your pussyish lawsuit. You just opened yourself up to more humiliation and public ridicule, jagoff


----------



## Goose

...and we're locked. I think everyone on here can figure out how the majority of us feel about the ACTIVE lawsuit. When a news story comes out with new developments, anyone can feel free to post a new thread about it (which will get merged here) but the discussion will stay locked down until the case is settled in the legal system.


----------

